# Finished my mount



## Bass&Bucks

Finished my mount up from my bird this year...well almost. Waiting on the skull to add to the center on the plaque. First one I've ever done and thought it came out pretty good!


----------



## Flathead76

You did a pretty good job. Euro mounts on a turkey turn out cool. Not too many people see or do them. It would be a good addition to the center plaque.


----------



## Waterline

Nice looking mount with a thick paintbrush of a beard.


----------



## meats52

That looks really good. I'll bet it will be even better once you mount the skull.


----------



## bobk

Looks really nice.


----------



## Guest

Nice! I will be interested to see the skull so post a pic when you get it on there. 
Nice bird!


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Thanks for the reply's guys! I will defiantly post a pic with the skull mounted on there. Can't wait to get it back


----------



## meats52

Bass&Bucks said:


> Thanks for the reply's guys! I will defiantly post a pic with the skull mounted on there. Can't wait to get it back


Did you ever get the skull mounted? I would really love to see it.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

meats52 said:


> Did you ever get the skull mounted? I would really love to see it.


Still waiting on it!


----------



## K gonefishin

Wife didn't want a flying bird in the living room ? Lol


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Haha absolutely not! Either way all dead critters go in the man room Kev!


----------

